# installer un graveur externe



## jp s (19 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,
le lecteur de dvd interne de mon ibook est HS.
je pensais le remplacer par un graveur externe firewire, mais il me reste une question à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire : comment va s'installer le lecteur externe sachant que le lecteur interne ne pourra plus lire le cd d'installation ??

merci pour votre aide


----------



## marvel63 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue,
il n'y aura pas de CD d'installation : tu branches, tu graves.

Au pire il y aura un soft à télécharger sur le site du constructeur.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue

tu achètes
tu déballes
tu branches
tu graves

bienvenue sur mac


----------



## jp s (19 Janvier 2010)

c'est sûr que présentée comme ça, la réponse me satisfait pleinement !
merci pour vos réponses rapides, précises et claires (j'aime bien Mac !!)
y a ka
bonne soirée


----------



## marvel63 (19 Janvier 2010)

oups j'avais oublié deux étapes, merci Arlequin : n'oublies pas de le déballer !


----------

